# Favorite 10 gauge and round?



## Flockshots92 (Jan 4, 2010)

What's your guy's opinions and luck with the different brands? Also what have you found to be the best mix and match of shells and chokes etc.? Thanks for any info


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I have 2 10 gauges, my favorite for durability, and practicality is my Browning BPS stalker. That is the pump action with a synthetic stock. I would not go with an automatic. As far as loads go big here. My favorite is the federal 3.5 inch F shot. If your going with a 10 you might as well shoot huge pellets. I use factory modified chokes in all my shotguns. I can be laying next to my partners shooting 12 guage 3.5BBB, they will be knocking down geese, but the birds I hit look like they are hit by a truck. The range and knockdown power of this combination lets you take longer shots if you want, I really don't take many longer shots though. What is nice is the confidence that you can save your third shot until everyone else is done shooting, then use it to crush any cripples that are getting out. You've probably heard guys with 12 gauges bouncing pellets off birds that are getting out, hit them with that big 10 gauge load and the only thing bouncing is that dead bird bouncing off the ground. This load is also awesone for shooting a wild cat out of a tree. If you want to pass shoot at snows go with smaller pellets, BB would be my choice.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

There is a camo one for sale on page 2 of the classifieds, it will sell soon at that price.


----------



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

Best loads (without reloading), bar none, are Sportingammo.com. 1.5oz, 1600fps. Store bought ammo won't begin to touch those figures.

Otherwise, I'd say the Winchester Supremes at 1450fps are a good buy.

If you want a case at a time, Rogers sporting goods is having a sale on the Federal Ultra Shoks- averages out to 18/box

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/inde ... uct_id=351


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been doing the 10 ga. routine for a long time. My current (and favorite by far) 10 ga. is a San Marco over/under with a little custom choke and forcing cone work I performed in the barrels. The gun handles nicely and sees double duty as a long range upland gun, inspite of weighing 9 lbs. For snow geese my favorite load is 1 3/4 ounce charge of #1 or #B (reloads). Second choice is the same charge of BB shot. I have tried the light shot charges at high speeds and the mid weight charges and come to the conclusion that it makes no sense to shoot a 12 ga. load in a 10 ga. gun. Down range chronograph tests have proven that the extra velocity is lost by about 60 yards, where it would actually be of any use for knockdown power. Go for pattern performance always. That is why a man buys a 10 ga. in the first place. The above gun and load combo is an honest 75 yard snow goose killer day in day out. When I do my part, it does it's part. I have actually had clean kills at that range with one bird crossing in front of the other: 2 dead birds on several occasions. I don't get out and shoot as many snow geese as some guys, but I have racked up around 1,000 of them over the years hunting primarily in the fall. 
For giant canadas my current gun really shines with BB or BBB steel. Today my buddy got his Nova pump jammed up bad and we could not get it unjammed. I handed him my 10 and a bag of shells. He dumped his next goose at over 70 yards when I called the shot. He did not see the seven birds only 30 yards to his left! The birds he shot went down hard. The load was 1 3/4 oz of BB at 1285 fps.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry! Can't help you on that one! :eyeroll: I'm NOT a skybuster!!! :x


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I use my 10 exclusively for all waterfowl. It is a browning gold 10. I hated my BPS it didnt fit me well. I use factory mod choke and federal bb or bbb. I have used several 12 gauges and just got tired of chasing cripples that should be dead as they were hit clean at 35 to 40 yrds. What I realized is 2 or 3 shot patterns well out of a 12 but not bb or bbb. so geese or mallards late in the yr would not die.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

BirdJ said:


> Sorry! Can't help you on that one! :eyeroll: I'm NOT a skybuster!!! :x


What does owning a 10 gauge have to do with skybusting?! A ten, will generally always pattern better than a 12, shooting the same load due to the larger bore and the shorter shot column in the shell. There are of course VERY FEW ecceptions to that rule (mainly the overbored 835 and 935) but usually the big 10 wins for patterning. The size of the gun has absolutely NOTHING to do with the killing power of the steel pellet that gets shot out of it. How bout you maybe know a little bit about the gun before you spout off with crap like that next time huh? :roll:


----------

